
Web Application on Erlang: So Far, So Good, - iamelgringo
http://beebole.com/blog/2008/09/02/web-application-on-erlang/
======
davidw
Cool... I think a potential sweet spot for Erlang is doing just this: avoiding
HTML and doing Javascript (client side) <-> Erlang (server side). Erlang - or
at least anything I've ever seen over the last few years - is just not a good
language to do templates with. And while overall that's not a deal killer, I'm
a bit spoiled by Ruby; it's flexible enough to do whatever you want with it,
including using a simple subset to do HTML templates.

